# Lumia Emergency Files - including models that never had one available.



## gus33000 (Feb 11, 2018)

Seeing how Lumia 650s never had any available (I released recently), how some other models didn't as well, and more recently how lumia 640s have mismatched files, decided to release everything for everyone. 
Moreover seeing how WPInternals actually makes good use of them and bricks are starting to grow more over time, it's time to get everything sorted out properly.

Here's a list of all files available as part of this package:





```
Emergency.
├───RM-1010
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1010_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1017
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1017_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1018
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1018_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1019
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1019_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1020
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1020_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1027
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1027_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1031
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1031_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1032
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1032_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1034
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1034_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1038
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1038_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1039
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1039_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1040
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1040_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1041
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1041_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1045
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8974_fh.ede
│           RM1045_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1049
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1049_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1062
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1062_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1063
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1063_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1064
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1064_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1065
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1065_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1066
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1066_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1067
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1067_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1068
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1068_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1069
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1069_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1070
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1070_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1071
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1071_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1072
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1072_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1073
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1073_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1074
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1074_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1075
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1075_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1077
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1077_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1078
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1078_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1085
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8994_fh.ede
│           RM1085_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1087
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8974_fh.ede
│           RM1087_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1089
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1089_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1090
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1090_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1091
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1091_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1092
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1092_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1096
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1096_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1099
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1099_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1104
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8992_fh.ede
│           RM1104_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1105
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8992_fh.ede
│           RM1105_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1109
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           RM1109_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1113
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM1113_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1114
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1114_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1115
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1115_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1116
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8994_fh.ede
│           RM1116_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1118
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8992_fh.ede
│           RM1118_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1127
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8909_fh.ede
│           RM1127_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1128
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8909_fh.ede
│           RM1128_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1140
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1140_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1141
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x12_fh.ede
│           RM1141_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1150
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8909_fh.ede
│           RM1150_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1152
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8909_fh.ede
│           RM1152_fh.edp
│
├───RM-1154
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8909_fh.ede
│           RM1154_fh.edp
│
├───RM-820
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM820.hex
│           RM820_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM820_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-821
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM821.hex
│           RM821_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM821_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-824
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM824.hex
│           RM824_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM824_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-825
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM825.hex
│           RM825_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM825_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-846
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM846.hex
│           RM846_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM846_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-860
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM860.hex
│           RM860_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM860_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-867
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM867.hex
│           RM867_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM867_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-875
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM875.hex
│           RM875_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM875_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-876
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM876.hex
│           RM876_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM876_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-877
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM877.hex
│           RM877_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM877_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-885
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM885.hex
│           RM885_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM885_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-887
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM887.hex
│           RM887_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM887_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-892
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM892.hex
│           RM892_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM892_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-910
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM910.hex
│           RM910_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM910_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-913
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM913.hex
│           RM913_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM913_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-914
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM914.hex
│           RM914_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM914_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-915
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM915.hex
│           RM915_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM915_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-917
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM917.hex
│           RM917_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM917_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-927
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8974_fh.ede
│           RM927_fh.edp
│
├───RM-937
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8974_fh.ede
│           RM937_fh.edp
│
├───RM-938
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8974_fh.ede
│           RM938_fh.edp
│
├───RM-939
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8974_fh.ede
│           RM939_fh.edp
│
├───RM-940
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8974_fh.ede
│           RM940_fh.edp
│
├───RM-941
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM941.hex
│           RM941_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM941_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-942
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM942.hex
│           RM942_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM942_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-955
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8960_RM995.hex
│           RM995_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM995_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-974
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM974_fh.edp
│
├───RM-975
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM975_fh.edp
│
├───RM-976
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM976_fh.edp
│
├───RM-977
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM977_fh.edp
│
├───RM-978
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM978_fh.edp
│
├───RM-979
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM979_fh.edp
│
├───RM-983
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM983_fh.edp
│
├───RM-984
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM984_fh.edp
│
├───RM-985
│   └───Manufacturing SW Package
│           MPRG8x26_fh.ede
│           RM985_fh.edp
│
├───RM-994
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM994.hex
│           RM994_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM994_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-995
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM995.hex
│           RM995_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM995_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-996
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM996.hex
│           RM996_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM996_prg_v1.0.hex
│
├───RM-997
│   └───Emergency Flash Files
│           FAST8930_RM997.hex
│           RM997_msimage_v1.0.mbn
│           RM997_prg_v1.0.hex
│
└───RM-998
    └───Emergency Flash Files
            FAST8930_RM998.hex
            RM998_msimage_v1.0.mbn
            RM998_prg_v1.0.hex
```


*Download:* http://protobetatest.com/download/lumia-emergency-files/


----------



## W00fer (Feb 11, 2018)

Where is RM-893 which is Lumia 925?


----------



## nate0 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks @gus33000.
Good work.

Edit: Quick question.  Why do some models have 2 hex files?
For example. I was finally able to restore the gpt and flash sbl1 2 and 3 etc to my bricked 1320 due to this hex file RM995_prg_v1.0.hex. I never had this file before. I have been stuck with failed attempts until using that file you linked up.


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 12, 2018)

W00fer said:


> Where is RM-893 which is Lumia 925?

Click to collapse



try RM-892 or use files from MS directly but they will be different to those ones, they will work but they will be different.


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 12, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Thanks @gus33000.
> Good work.
> 
> Edit: Quick question.  Why do some models have 2 hex files?
> For example. I was finally able to restore the gpt and flash sbl1 2 and 3 etc to my bricked 1320 due to this hex file RM995_prg_v1.0.hex. I never had this file before. I have been stuck with failed attempts until using that file you linked up.

Click to collapse



I don't actually know, but nice to read that you managed to unbrick your phone with them, I'll actually try to see what's the difference with them.


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 14, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> RM-1072 has incorrect files in this package too

Click to collapse



Then this might explain why the ones hosted by MS are wrong as this is taken from the source where they store all their payloads for everything, the site to download them publicly just mirrors some of them.


----------



## Nightsteed (Feb 14, 2018)

Nothing for the RM-878?


----------



## maruf8 (Feb 14, 2018)

thank you so much!!!


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 14, 2018)

Nightsteed said:


> Nothing for the RM-878?

Click to collapse



Sadly no, never had the files for this phone.


----------



## Nightsteed (Feb 14, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> Sadly no, never had the files for this phone.

Click to collapse



Thanks anyway.


----------



## keypoet (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi, is it possible that you upload these files again somewhere else? I consistently get "invalid download link" from protobetatest. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Samyek07 (Nov 2, 2021)

Can you please help me ? 
It says invalid download link maybe its outdate ?
Can you provide a new link


----------



## symnok (Nov 9, 2021)

I get Invalid Download Link too


----------

